# is it weird to have a crush on villagers?



## queertactics (Jan 6, 2015)

When I was a little kid playing Animal Crossing: Wild World, I totally developed a crush on Chevre. But I was 10, and kids misplace crushes all the time. But what about if you're not 10? Do you think it would be weird for someone to develop a crush on an Animal Crossing villager? Why/ why not?


----------



## pictureperfectLT (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow I haven't been on TBT in a while. It looks different.

Anyway, going back to the main discussion...

I get what you mean about someone liking a certain villager. I felt that way about Kyle the wolf when he first moved in. It's a bit silly, really, and I think a bit childish. Perhaps it was the vibe that ACNL sets? ACNL itself is a very cute and innocent game -- childish, if that's the word you'd prefer to use to describe it. Not in a bad way, though.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 7, 2015)

u r a furry
welcome to the club


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 7, 2015)

not if you're a furry : D -shot-

but really I don't see it being that weird 
sure people may say it's weird cause they're animals, 
but they're more human like then animal like not to mention capable of human speech
unlike real animals we see in the actual world 

if it's the whole they're fictional thing
nothing wrong with that, it's common for people to develop 
a small crush on a fictional character.​


----------



## Dork (Jan 8, 2015)

Mmm, nah i don't think so.
They're very humanized - walking on two feet, human-like activities, speech, habits
When I think of an ac villager IRL i imagine them as a human, not an animal. As do people who may have a crush on a villager, i suppose? Like some sort of gikinja of the villager.
But if you have a crush on a certain villager and imagine them IRL as an animal and still have a crush on an animal then ye i guess it's weird zoophilia
Plus they're fictional so ya know.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 8, 2015)

It's normal, everybody has a crush at least one villager.

Hell, it's normal to have crushes on fictional characters at least one point in life.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't worry, it's perfectly normal. You're not alone on this one. I mean heck, just look at my signature!

I had a similar experience when I was around 8 during my Wild World days. For some odd reason I really, really, really liked Rasher and I would always consider him my boyfriend. I would blush when he would say stuff like "I really like you! Never change!" Now that I look back on that memory... Ew, Rasher? Really? Haha I had no idea why I liked him, I just did. Maybe because I felt sorry for him?

But yeah, a lot of people have ACNL crushes. The fact that they're animals doesn't make it weird either, the only thing that makes bestiality wrong and obscure is the fact that animals irl do not contain that sort of emotion and can't reason behind true love like humans can. But these animals in Animal Crossing think exactly like humans and can reason and talk, so it's perfectly fine and nothing to worry about. c:


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

I..guess
are you a furry?


----------



## queertactics (Jan 9, 2015)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cmon im not a furry


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

queertactics said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cmon im not a furry



it was a joke, cupcake~


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

hes likes humanoid animals 

totally not furry


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> hes likes humanoid animals
> 
> totally not furry



or he just likes Chevre~


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 9, 2015)

Nah! You love the personality the developers put in the game. It's fine to feel a sense of attraction to them, they're such amazingly well written, you can grow to love these codes of program as if they're really your friends and such.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 9, 2015)

Not really. The animals in animal crossing are very human like. They walk on two legs, wear clothes, and talk with you. The smug villagers even actively flirt with you. It would be very different if you were having those kinds of feelings for real animals.(then I would be telling you to get seek help)


----------



## Hypno KK (Jan 10, 2015)

I think that when you're a kid it's probably fine, because kids tend to think of crushes as just really really liking someone and don't really get the concept in the same way. Kids also tend to see everything as human or human-like (like how they think that toys have feelings) and will consider just about anyone their girlfriend or boyfriend because they like them so I can see how that would happen.

When people are older, it seems weirder to me. I get it when people are joking about in-character conversations or if they're saying that if a character could be a real human that they'd date or be friends, but to actually have a crush on an ACNL villager seems weird because they're animals (and fictional).


----------



## princessmorgan (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a younger brother who likes furries. The only reason I found this out is because my sister brought to my attention and sort of made a mockery of all the gay furry porn she found on a computer that only she and my brother used at the time. To my understanding, furries are humanoid animals or people with anatomical animal parts. I don't think it's weird. A crush is a crush and not up to other people to judge if it's right or wrong  Although, I wouldn't go telling 'normal' people about it. It's comfortable to discuss here, and if it means anything, you're fine, I accept your special pieces :3


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 10, 2015)

not everyone has a crush on a villager, but it's not weird.


----------



## elliebeebee (Jan 10, 2015)

I was seven and I had a crush on Drake


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 10, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's normal, everybody has a crush at least one villager.
> 
> Hell, it's normal to have crushes on fictional characters at least one point in life.



this isn't true


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 10, 2015)

queertactics said:


> When I was a little kid playing Animal Crossing: Wild World, I totally developed a crush on Chevre. But I was 10, and kids misplace crushes all the time. But what about if you're not 10? Do you think it would be weird for someone to develop a crush on an Animal Crossing villager? Why/ why not?


I mean, I do not think so becuz some how I developed crushes on Pokemon characters like Red and Gold at a time, if only they could be real people lol


----------



## Momo15 (Jan 10, 2015)

It's perfectly fine to have a crush on a villager. When I was 10, I had a crush on Wolfgang from Wild World, haha.


----------



## Nanobyte (Jan 10, 2015)

yes
that doesn't mean it's bad tho
im still not over pietro cheating on me
good riddance baka *sniff*


----------



## kazyrock (Jan 12, 2015)

Kyle sometimes flirts with marina and I get kinda jealous :')


----------



## unintentional (Jan 12, 2015)

/shoves all her requests for apollo art away/

Eh, as long as when you /think/ about them and your crush on them you think of them as humans and not animals, I think it's fine.  If you went out and was like "mmmmhmmmm, that [insert animal] is hot." I'd worry


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't think it's weird. I mean, because personally there's nothing "pervy" about the way I look at my villagers. I've had a huge crush on K.K. since the first Animal Crossing, Wolf Gang too, but not in like.. well, like I said, pervy way. They're cute and totally precious but that's about it.


----------



## Phosphorylation (Jan 13, 2015)

When I was really young and couldn't read very well, I would attempt to write letters to Iggy the goat, telling him we were going to get married and that I loved him.  He was my absolute favorite character, and I thought he was adorable.  I still think he's one of the cutest villagers!

I started a new file one day when I was better at reading, and began doing the same thing to Ace the bird.  I would write several letters a day, asking him to marry me.  It didn't help when Ace came to my house for my birthday, and gave me a Donkey Kong NES game to play.  I was sure he loved me too!  Then one day, when I asked if he hand any errands he needed help with, he mentioned that he had a girlfriend and asked if I'd plant flowers around his house to impress her.  I remember being angry about it and trying to get him to move, acting like he'd cheated on me or something LOL.

It was a very innocent type of thing, where I wanted to marry the characters because they just so happened to be my favorites.  It didn't occur to me that I was asking a goat or bird to marry me, and it wouldn't have mattered to me at the time anyway.  I was 6 or 8 years old at the most, and it was probably more of an attachment I had developed towards them than anything else.  Today I look back at it and think it was funny, and also very sweet that I would write love letters to them.  Today I regard them as some of my most favorite characters, and if they hadn't been taken out of the games after the Gamecube, I swear they would both be in my town today.

I believe there is a difference in an attachment that makes you "love" something, as in care deeply for it, and the attachment that comes with romantic feelings.  For most people, these villagers are the first kind I mentioned.  Some might feel like the latter of the two, but for young players, I would say that most are probably just attached to the animals, sort of like you would be towards a friend.


----------



## Eline (Jan 13, 2015)

I would say having a real 'crush' on a villager is a bit weird. I can imagine you really kind of developing a love for them, but a crush? no. especially when you're like 16? or older, I think having a crush on someone at that age isn't just because they're so nice... I mean.. I'd say if you have crush on someone you want to do the frick frack? (to put it like that haha, I don't want to be inappropriate c: )

I used to have Zell and Lopez and I have to say I really loved them, but I would never call it a crush...

I'm not trying to be mean or anything! Everyone for themselves you know, I respect everyones opinions. This is just mine.


----------



## Mioki (Jan 13, 2015)

Faybun said:


> Mmm, nah i don't think so.
> They're very humanized - walking on two feet, human-like activities, speech, habits
> When I think of an ac villager IRL i imagine them as a human, not an animal. As do people who may have a crush on a villager, i suppose? Like some sort of gikinja of the villager.
> But if you have a crush on a certain villager and imagine them IRL as an animal and still have a crush on an animal then ye i guess it's weird zoophilia
> Plus they're fictional so ya know.



This. I always picture them as gijinkas when I imagine scenes or what not in my head. It just makes more sense than trying to imagine a furry sort of thing that is human sized. I'm glad I'm not the only one. c:

That said, I sort of had a little "crush" on Monique when I started the game. I also think Marshal is cute. But I'm not a furry by any means. I think it's more of an AWWW SO CUTE HNNG thing. So no, it's not really weird.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 13, 2015)

Eline said:


> I would say having a real 'crush' on a villager is a bit weird. I can imagine you really kind of developing a love for them, but a crush? no. especially when you're like 16? or older, I think having a crush on someone at that age isn't just because they're so nice... I mean.. I'd say if you have crush on someone you want to do the frick frack? (to put it like that haha, I don't want to be inappropriate c: )
> 
> I used to have Zell and Lopez and I have to say I really loved them, but I would never call it a crush...
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean or anything! Everyone for themselves you know, I respect everyones opinions. This is just mine.



idk, I had a crush on a guy who was nice to me.  I didn't want to frickie with him.  People can have crushes on people without it being just about the ability to do the do.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 13, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Don't worry, it's perfectly normal. You're not alone on this one. I mean heck, just look at my signature!
> 
> I had a similar experience when I was around 8 during my Wild World days. For some odd reason I really, really, really liked Rasher and I would always consider him my boyfriend. I would blush when he would say stuff like "I really like you! Never change!" Now that I look back on that memory... Ew, Rasher? Really? Haha I had no idea why I liked him, I just did. Maybe because I felt sorry for him?
> 
> But yeah, a lot of people have ACNL crushes. The fact that they're animals doesn't make it weird either, the only thing that makes bestiality wrong and obscure is the fact that animals irl do not contain that sort of emotion and can't reason behind true love like humans can. But these animals in Animal Crossing think exactly like humans and can reason and talk, so it's perfectly fine and nothing to worry about. c:


I had a HUGE crush on Rasher in Wild World too! I was around 13 years old at the time, I think. And before that, it was Groucho in the Gamecube version.

I don't really get crushes on villagers anymore now that I'm older. But I do still find a lot of them cute and fawn over them, especially the Jocks and Crankies.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty weird imo.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 14, 2015)

i find nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Royce (Jan 14, 2015)

What's a fuｒｒｙ


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 15, 2015)

Royce said:


> What's a fuｒｒｙ



one of the words on the internet that people throw around without actually knowing what it means. it's right there with irony.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

That'd be so freaking weird.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

I mean, as long as it's not sexual or anything I think it's okay... O.O
Because I totally have a love triangle, or square really, with Fang, Marshal, and Beau. They're such babes. cx


----------



## biker (Jan 16, 2015)

Erm.............


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's normal, everybody has a crush at least one villager.
> 
> Hell, it's normal to have crushes on fictional characters at least one point in life.



Like, how in The Phantom Tollbooth, I like to imagine main character Milo as a total bishie, and I have a sort-of crush on him.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 18, 2015)

Who knows what drives people, until we really know how people work, nothing can really be called weird, can it?


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it is really weird to have a crush on a villager in Animal Crossing.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 18, 2015)

Eh. I've had a thing for Snape from Harry Potter since I was like 13 or so. (20 now) 

I've never crushed on a villager, but as long as you don't really believe that they're real or believe that you can be with them then it's fine. 

Everyone has had a crush on a fictional thing. Be it Snape from HP or a villager from AC.


----------



## 8bit (Jan 18, 2015)

If you're older then it's weird.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 18, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I think it is really weird to have a crush on a villager in Animal Crossing.



I'm guessing you haven't heard of acnlconfessions before.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 18, 2015)

NO I WUV MY LITTLE WART JUNIE If only I could find my baby D:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Same-gender crush on Pecan?


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jan 19, 2015)

I used to have a crush on Walt when I was younger, so I guess it's not that odd. It probably depends on the person's age; if you're past the age of twelve I might be a bit concerned.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

kid = oh crush on villager thats kinda cute but strange
adult = WHAT


also ive seen people like 'my husbando marshal' or waifu or whatever and talking about getting jealous and eventually taking about nsfw stuff and its like You Need Jesus


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 19, 2015)

I think its more of a collect pretty things crush for me. Like people who have baby tigers, or think it would be cool to have a wolf (any exotic/wild animal) for a pet. The idea is more appealing than the reality.


----------



## TaMock (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, it's very weird. No matter what you think, it's weird.


----------

